# Hiya Everyone!



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hiya everyone! My names Sylvia. Im 36 and stay in Scotland. I have 5 fancy mice. 3 girls and 1 boy with dutch markings and 1 girl who is a tan. Ive had my mice since Oct 2011 and they are some of the best pets Ive ever had.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome!  
We would love to see pictures when you have the time.


----------



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm trying to edit my profile pic but I think the pic's too big and I'm not too sure how to post a photo on here yet. Lol. I'll get there!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello, and welcome! 

The easiest way to post pics is to import them into Photobucket (or similar), copy the IMG code and then paste it into a post. For an avatar pic you can upload from your computer direct, but I think you need to resize the image to 90 x 90 pixels first.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome to FMB  Agree with you about mice as pets, considering how cute and entertaining they are they're so easy to care for!


----------



## Sylvia36 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hiya everyone!

Hopefully i've managed to post some photos of my mice.

Topic heading my little Family.


----------

